# KJIC Red Roots Contest



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Red Roots is a Southern Gospel Band composed of triplets with red hair. You can vote every 24 hrs and KJIC is in second place. The station with the most votes gets a free concert from Red Roots.

Voting is simple and no account is needed. Just select KJIC (look for Texas).

and select KJIC and then the vote button.

http://theredroots.com/contest.cfm


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Done. Good luck..


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Done.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I am not affiliated with the station but I do enjoying listening to the station and the Red Roots girls southern accents are precious.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

KJIC ended up winning the contest. Many thanks to all who voted.

http://www.theredroots.com/home/blog/winner-announced-the-middle-of-nowhere-contest


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Good deal.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I heard on the KJIC that they are looking for a venue for the concert.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

OK they have a venue. See the December calender. Free cpncert in Alvin.

First United Methodist Church located at 611 W South Street in Alvin on December 7th.

http://kjic.org/index.php/kjic-calendar


----------

